# S.A.M. (Surface to Air Missile)



## greeneyedblackcat (Jul 5, 2009)

I built this pen for the July cartridge pen contest, its a Surface to Air Missile pen and launcher, the transmission is from a Berea flat top click pen, you just push the tail fin assembly and the pen tip emerges. There are magnets holding the pen to the launcher. I have included a few pictures of the construction. Hope U like it>>>>>Jim K


----------



## ldb2000 (Jul 5, 2009)

Well that shoots down Jeff's hopes of winning this one :biggrin: and Skippy won't even get off the ground :biggrin:


Awesome design Jim .


----------



## John M (Jul 5, 2009)

that is cool.


----------



## Rmartin (Jul 5, 2009)

Very nice!

Do the fins make it hard to write with?


----------



## skiprat (Jul 5, 2009)

ldb2000 said:


> Well that shoots down Jeff's hopes of winning this one :biggrin: and Skippy won't even get off the ground :biggrin:
> 
> 
> Awesome design Jim .



LOL Butch, these contests aren't really about winning, but participating and have some fun at your peers expense.:wink::biggrin:

The Cat's SAM is the current favourite in this house too:redface: although my wife has already claimed mine. Her theory is that as she couldn't get the winning one, she may as well take mine as the booby prize
When are you going to enter??? This should be right up your street:biggrin:

James, are you going to show any more pics? I'd like to see how you attached the wings. I'd love to know how you incoporate the magnets too.


----------



## hunter-27 (Jul 5, 2009)

skiprat said:


> LOL Butch, these contests aren't really about winning, but participating and have some fun at your peers expense.:wink::biggrin:
> 
> The Cat's SAM is the current favourite in this house too:redface: although my wife has already claimed mine. Her theory is that as she couldn't get the winning one, she may as well take mine as the booby prize
> When are you going to enter??? This should be right up your street:biggrin:
> ...


 With you two showing off I'm not posting anything anymore. :frown:


----------



## btboone (Jul 5, 2009)

Are the components made in North Korea?  Nice job.


----------



## skiprat (Jul 5, 2009)

btboone said:


> Are the components made in North Korea?  Nice job.



 Hey James!!! You know you done good when Mr Boone comments!!!!:wink:

But Bruce, you have to enter a pen before you are allowed to take the P:wink:
I know you could knock everyone out of the ballpark if you did, so how about it???:biggrin:


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Jul 5, 2009)

skiprat said:


> LOL Butch, these contests aren't really about winning, but participating and have some fun at your peers expense.:wink::biggrin:
> 
> The Cat's SAM is the current favourite in this house too:redface: although my wife has already claimed mine. Her theory is that as she couldn't get the winning one, she may as well take mine as the booby prize
> When are you going to enter??? This should be right up your street:biggrin:
> ...



Steven, I jigged up and soldered the wings on, they are made from key-blanks  I took a couple more pics of the pen and the launcher base separately. You can see the one magnet in the tail of the rocket and the other one in the base, its nice because the pen doesn't scratch into the base, only the magnets touch.


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Jul 5, 2009)

Rmartin said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Do the fins make it hard to write with?



Surprisingly it is very comfortable, 3 fins-3 fingers, the fingers fit nicely between the fins


----------



## VisExp (Jul 5, 2009)

So this is your first entry so that you can get into the competition and trash talk the other competitors.  

What are you going to do for your second or real entry? :wink: 

Awesome work, as usual.  :biggrin:


----------



## thewishman (Jul 5, 2009)

Sweet and deadly! Very nice addition to your martial collection. I just realized, you are a martial artisan.


----------



## markgum (Jul 5, 2009)

WOW.  all I can say.  WOW.....


----------



## Billman (Jul 5, 2009)

Ya know...

It's a love/hate thing when ever I click on one of yours, or skiprat's, or btboone's "show off your pen" threads.

I looooove to see the incredible work you folks do.  I sooooo hate myself for not being able to come close to creating anything like that.

Beautiful job though.


----------



## Papa Bear (Jul 5, 2009)

That's an awesome pen!


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 5, 2009)

Man that is sweet, you really, really raise the bar for all of us!


----------



## CSue (Jul 6, 2009)

Very interesting pen.  So why am I still amazed at what you put together?  

Cool.


----------



## altaciii (Jul 6, 2009)

Another, MASTERful creation.  Watching you guys create things I would never think would become a pen is amazing.


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 6, 2009)

It's very cool Mr Cat.


----------



## mrburls (Jul 6, 2009)

That is so cool James. You are the most talented cat I know. And I thought my newest cat addition to the house was talented with his tricks. 
Really thou I love seeing your creations and the other guys too. Keep up the great work. 

Keith "mrburls"


----------



## cnirenberg (Jul 6, 2009)

Jim,
That yopu are one cool cat!!!!!  That is way out there.  I love it.  Awesome job.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 6, 2009)

Amazing !


----------



## C. Scott (Jul 6, 2009)

It looks like a cross between a Nike Ajax and a Nike Hercules.  It looks fantastic.  Your pens seem to be reaching higher and higher levels of power.  Maybe you should consider a "Minuteman"?  ;-)


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Jul 6, 2009)

C. Scott said:


> It looks like a cross between a Nike Ajax and a Nike Hercules.  It looks fantastic.  Your pens seem to be reaching higher and higher levels of power.  Maybe you should consider a "Minuteman"?  ;-)



I see we have some missile aficionados out there, very good guess. Here is the drawing I used as a starting point, I had to make some changes to accommodate the 308 cartridge and the pen kit. You wouldnt by chance be a "rocket scientist" ??? 

Also thanks for all the kind words from everyone who replied, kinda makes me want to build a minuteman :O


----------



## bkersten (Jul 6, 2009)

C. Scott said:


> It looks like a cross between a Nike Ajax and a Nike Hercules. It looks fantastic. Your pens seem to be reaching higher and higher levels of power. Maybe you should consider a "Minuteman"? ;-)


 

That was my thoughts also - I was stationed at a Nike Herc site north of Pittsburgh in early 1970 before it closed.


----------



## C. Scott (Jul 6, 2009)

Not a rocket scientist, just an aviation/space junkie.  You know, if you make the Minuteman then you'll have to make it MIRV.  You know, red, blue, black ink and lead!


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Jul 6, 2009)

C. Scott said:


> Not a rocket scientist, just an aviation/space junkie.  You know, if you make the Minuteman then you'll have to make it MIRV.  You know, red, blue, black ink and lead!



Minuteman missiles are EASY (No fins to weld on


----------



## ngeb528 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey Jim,

Mind if I hide behind you if we get invaded?:wink:

Very cool.  I think you've shot the biggest volley for the cartridge pen contest.


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Jul 7, 2009)

ngeb528 said:


> Hey Jim,
> 
> Mind if I hide behind you if we get invaded?:wink:
> 
> Very cool.  I think you've shot the biggest volley for the cartridge pen contest.



LOL,  Nancy, I don't think anyone  will invade because we have a lot of die hard patriotic people here. If we do by chance get invaded a spot behind me would probably be a wise choice 

As to the pen, this is just a teaser.  I am building another for the cartridge contest in hopes it will have a better chance of winning .   :cat:


----------



## traderdon55 (Jul 7, 2009)

If this is a teaser I can't imagine what your real entry will look like. Your teaser convinced me it would be a waste of time to try to compete although I plan to finish the one I am working on just for my personal satisfaction.


----------



## greeneyedblackcat (Jul 7, 2009)

traderdon55 said:


> If this is a teaser I can't imagine what your real entry will look like. Your teaser convinced me it would be a waste of time to try to compete although I plan to finish the one I am working on just for my personal satisfaction.



Please finish and post it, the contest is for EVERYONE to participate in, just because some of us are whacked out of our minds shouldn't prevent anyone from posting. It's not about who wins or looses, the intent of these contests is to inspire ingenuity within the craft, have fun and strive to be the best you can be. I hope to inspire you all to think outside the box with my creations. I bet the metal lathe sales to IAP members have skyrocketed because this contest.   Post On People!!! :cat:


----------



## Papa Bear (Jul 7, 2009)

That is just too cool!


----------



## Ligget (Jul 8, 2009)

Another fantastic pen Jim, you never fail to amaze me my friend!


----------



## Grizz (Jul 8, 2009)

Sweet!!!!!!!!


----------



## elody21 (Jul 8, 2009)

Your ideas blow me away! I wish my dad were alive and I would get one of the missles for him. I grew up with a "gun room" in our house, filled with everything from huge mortars to,shot guns, to pistols. He was a WW II verteran and a hunter. I thought every house had a gun room!
Thanks for sharing your eye candy with us. I totally enjoy each new pen of yours! Alice


----------

